# watford city



## antlrking (Aug 20, 2011)

i may be relocating to the watford city area soon. how is the deer hunting in that part of the state? thanks....ak


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

If you can dodge the 490234902350935 gravel, oil, and water hauling semis.. the 390129012 oilfield work and service trucks, and oh yeah the 10921390219082319 morons behind the wheels of half of them then maybe you might find a decent buck.. and half the areas you used to love to hunt that now have roads going through the middle of them.. Im dreading fall actually, theres gonna be so many ya-whos out in the country "hunting"  .. and actually Watford is probally the worst for oilfield traffic in ND.. cant imagine it, but its supposed to get worse? :eyeroll: Sorry, I had to. *frusterated*


----------



## antlrking (Aug 20, 2011)

damn, that doesnt sound good. maybe ill tell my boss to forget that.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have bow hunted about 20-40 miles south of there (west of the river) for over 25 years. It has had it's ups and downs. Last fall was the first time I had ever seen more than 1 hunter. The problem I have is these guys are driving all over the flippin place. Trails that are technically closed. I always had my best luck walking in then spotting and stalking. now with the guys driving in the deer are keeping a low profile and are getting harder to spot. The upside is that the drive and spot hunters don't seem to be out very long (a few hours in the morning and eveving) and if you can hunt all day you will catch the deer moving a fair amount midday.


----------

